
Fedora 19 Linux, “Schrödinger's Cat," goes beta - rohshall
http://www.zdnet.com/fedora-19-linux-schrodingers-cat-goes-beta-7000015969/
======
georgemcbay
Looking forward to the full release...

Fedora 19: Now live, or is it? Open the box to find out!

